# The First Ever Wood Barter Turkey Pot Call Competition Results!



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok, here are the results without further a due...

_Winners for sound with a possible total score limit of 120_..

_The 1st place Class winners are_...

*Slate/Ceramic* - @jbowers for call #11 _with a total score of - 116_

*Glass/Crystal* - @Mabren2 for call #18 _with a total score of - 118_

*Copper/Aluminum* - @Bigdrowdy1 for call #15 _with a total score of - 120_

Josh, Rodney and Matt each get the required blanks sent for the class they entered.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_For the Best Looking Call_ _winner as voted by you, the Awesome Wbites, and Overall winner is _....

*1st Place *- @Bigdrowdy1 for call #15

Rodney is the winner of the donated call blanks from @Kevin @manbuckwal and @NYWoodturner

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Congratulations to Josh, Rodney and Matt !!!!!*

*And a really big Thank You to every one of the follow entrants for donating their Calls, Effort, Time, and Auction winnings to St. Judes. *

@daugher12
@michael dee
@TMAC
@BrentWin
@JR Custom Calls
@bluedot
@jbowers
@Bigdrowdy1
@CWS
@Mabren2

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*I'd also like to thank Scott, Kevin and Tom for their generous donation of blanks to the overall winner. *_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If any of the guys who entered has a question about their score or want to know the judges comments, lemme know via conversation and I'll be more than happy to answer it.

I'm going to bundle up the blanks and ship em out this week.
*Scott, Kevin and Tom, please get a hold of Rodney for his address if you do not have it already.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 11pm eastern time...*_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 30, 2015)

Hats off to the judges in this gang of gobblers......had to be tuff , all the calls entered were just to cool.!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 30, 2015)

Hats off to you Ripjack13 was just over do'n some hear'n .......you did a gooder job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 30, 2015)

@ripjack13 Marc I want to Thank you for all your time and efforts you put into this comp. My hats off to you Sir.You did a heck of a job putting this together. Well done !!! 

Have some Wild Turkey on me Bud.

Now i think that Wild Turkey Sounds good! Now time to celebrate

 Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

Super cool!!! 

You're the man for doing all this!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who helped make this a really neat activity. Congratulations to all the winners, including the children of St. Jude.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2015)

Just saw this. Congrats guys. Definitely need to make this a yearly ordeal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jbowers (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats to everyone. They all looked awesome! Thanks to everyone involved in making it come together. Hopefully they will raise a good sum for the charity also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-donations-auctions.109/

The auction is now up and running!!!

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is the first one of these that I have done, and I really enjoyed it. It's even better that a charity will get some benefit too. I would love to see this become an annual event. Thanks to all of you that helped make this come together, and a big thanks to Marc for all of your hard work in handling all of the calls and the judging. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2015)

Great job to all the callmakers, and to Marc for organizing. Stellar effort all the way around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 1, 2015)

Great Job Marc ! @ripjack13 Awesome work by all the call makers ! Congrats @Bigdrowdy1 ( pm your address and I will get the blank mailed to ya) 

Congrats to @Mabren2 and @jbowers !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

Well since its deer season how about a grunt call contest


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well since its deer season how about a grunt call contest



You run it...I'm kinda busy....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You run it...I'm kinda busy....


I'm not smart like you and you busy doing what. Trolling Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm not smart like you and you busy doing what. Trolling Facebook



Just your posts....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

